# Upholstery



## Jeanette Taylor (May 14, 2009)

I need the cushions on my 3 piece suite re-upholstering does anybody know of anywhere in the Benidorm area that does upholstery?


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Jeanette Taylor said:


> I need the cushions on my 3 piece suite re-upholstering does anybody know of anywhere in the Benidorm area that does upholstery?


You're looking for "Tapiceria" or "Tapicero".

If you google that, and add Benidorm, you'll get lots of names and numbers. Yellow Pages has some with web sites also.

Word to the wise, find out where they are, visit them and see how they work and some finished or work in progress items. If the work shop is bare, it might be a bad sign. Once you're happy with their work, and prices, go for it. They should not be asking for more than a modest deposit, if anything up front.

Good luck,
Xose


----------



## Jeanette Taylor (May 14, 2009)

Xose said:


> You're looking for "Tapiceria" or "Tapicero".
> 
> If you google that, and add Benidorm, you'll get lots of names and numbers. Yellow Pages has some with web sites also.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Xose I'll give it a try!


----------

